# Toshiba Laptop BGA Fix cost



## happy20b (Feb 3, 2011)

Dear All,

My friend has a laptop, Toshiba satellite and it is not getting powered on.
Then he gave it to one service center ( Bangalore) to check, where he told it is BGA chip issue.

The service guy has told him that he will inform about the pricing (bga replacement cost + service charge ) in two days 

Now i just wanted to now how much this repair will cost approximately. Cause my friend is giving his laptop first time and even i dont have any idea.

Thanks


----------

